# Newbie questions ?



## vet4scuba (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi
Two newbie questions.
1-In the develop module is there a way to make the writing in each panel bigger ?  The writing and the information on the sliders is very small .difficult to read. Would be great if I could see it clearly. Yes I am wearing glasses.
2- When I am finished with a image in the basics panel & I want to see how it would look with some of the LR B/W presets . And i click through them . How do I get back to the original color image I finished with in the basics panel.
Thanks
Joe Parisi
Marco Island , Fl.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 10, 2015)

2. In the left pane you could open 'Navigator'. The small version of the image shows the result when you hover over a preset (without clicking it).
An alternative is to make a virtual copy first. After you tried all different preset options you can delete it


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 10, 2015)

1. You could try increasing the font size if you really are struggling to read the text (Edit>Preferences>Interface Tab).

2. Another alternative would be to create a Snapshot at the point that you're happy with the development of the image. Then you can experiment all you want with the presets, knowing that you can revert to the snapshot at any time.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 10, 2015)

If you are talking about the retina 5K iMac, I'm not sure OS X 10.10 is ready for it.  One can only hope for adjustments in El Capitan.  In LR {Preferences}{Interface} you are limited to small (default) and large fonts in OS X.  LR does recognize retina displays and picks a larger set of buttons and controls, but the fonts are controlled by OS X.   I have the older 27" iMac and the small gray on gray text is difficult to read.  It can only be worse on the 5K.  Let's hope this gets addressed in OS X 10.11.


----------



## Hoggy (Sep 11, 2015)

1-  As Jim says above.  However the biggest I could do here without getting into the ridiculously large, was the 'Medium' setting..  On an aftermarket 17-in high-gamut laptop panel, which is full-HD - unlike the OEM panel..  So, yeah..  Still small here, even if using my glasses. 

2-  You could also select the earlier step in the history panel on the left (in Develop).  (Not sure if you knew about that or not.)


----------



## vet4scuba (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you all for your ideas & sugestions , I will give them all a try.
Joe


----------



## Ian.B (Sep 12, 2015)

Whoops ........ HELP

just fiddled with font size for interest and set 200 _(DON'T DO THAT)_

Now I cannot get down to the OK button because the panel is too big

What's the answer please


----------



## Ian.B (Sep 12, 2015)

found a way. go into control panel>>display>>set screen to portrait;  Then we need to learn how to use the mouse side ways lol

All fixed thanks


----------



## Hoggy (Sep 12, 2015)

...  Yep.  Ridiculously large (even 150)! :crazy:  (Well, maybe not for Retina-type displays.)
For the life of me, I don't understand why there aren't finer gradations there.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 12, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> ...  Yep.  Ridiculously large (even 150)! :crazy:  (Well, maybe not for Retina-type displays.)
> For the life of me, I don't understand why there aren't finer gradations there.


The choices must be limits of the OS.  LR in OS X only gives you two font sizes.  I run a copy of LR5.7 on Win10.  I made the mistake of choosing 200% too and had to remove the LR Preferences file to get back to a workable size in LR.  I don't think LR5.x is tuned to work with HiDPI screens in Windows.  I'll need to buy a different license to get a third copy of LR6 that can run on Windows. So, I haven't been able to try LR6 with Windows.


----------

